# health insurance



## AbsolutMan (Dec 7, 2015)

Can you please tell me if it is easy to get an health insurance in Australia when I come directly from Germany and never worked in Australia before? Do they need any reports or evidences from my current insurance? Or do an heath check? How much would it approximately coast? thank you


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

What visa will you be on?


----------



## AbsolutMan (Dec 7, 2015)

I will try to get an sponsored visa as Prosthetist Orthotist


----------



## AbsolutMan (Dec 7, 2015)

Probably it will be 457,186,190


----------



## miawilson (Dec 28, 2015)

I would like to inquire about this one too, we just moved in a few weeks ago, can we apply for a health insurance?


----------

